# Little Miami River Conditions



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I mostly fish for hybrids lately, so the prospect of posting a new thread every time I get skunked isn't too appealing. Like tonight, for example. And last night. And most of the day before that. However, I get quite a bit of info from OGF, so I'd like to give what I got (outside of spots, you're on your own there). I figure there might be some others who are in the same (sinking) boat.

In any case, the LMR is looking pretty good right now. The flow has been dropping (500 cfs or so at Milford), and the clarity is good (probably 2-3 ft) and improving. I have not seen much in the way of sizeable gizzard shad schools around, even down in the lower reaches of the river. I'm not sure if they have spawned yet or not, but I suspect the lower flow with warmer temperatures may bring some schools around. I'm going to get a thermometer soon to start keeping track of temps. According to http://www.bigindianabass.com/big_indiana_bass/2009/04/gizzard-shad-spawning-biology.html, we should be looking for the shad spawn at between 60 and 70 deg F, and I'm not sure we're there yet. I did see some schools over a month ago when we had that warm period, but haven't seen any since then. If anyone has insight into the typical timing for the shad to start regularly appearing, let me know. I don't often fish bait, but clearly bait is pretty important for the fish!!

Until next time, tight lines...


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Almost forgot, but in order to remind myself that I could catch fish, I hit the EFLMR close to where I live with a craw and ultralight today and caught a nice little bass (spotted, I think). That branch is very low, so it's mostly hitting the holes, but it was nice to feel a tug on the line.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

the Rebel Craw...such a good go-to lure.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

If you want a cheap and small (easy to fit in the tackle box) thermometer just hit up your local pet store and get a little fish tank thermometer. Last one I got was only $5 and it works great. 

I usually just set it in the water while I fish my first hole. Then usually after I'm done fishing my second or third hole I remember to walk back and grab it lol... Happens almost every time I'm out. I'm surprised I still have it lol. 

The licking river and the couple creeks I fish the run into it have been right around 68-70 degrees the past week. I don't know if that will help with the LMR or not.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Slow and low, the LMR is not giving up fish easily. I've fished most of the days since the thread start with little success. I typically get out early mornings or late evenings for an hour or two each day, so that's part of it. Live and learn. I have been lucky enough to fish with many of the diehard LMR fishermen that I know, so there's that. None of them have been having any great success either, unfortunately. A good bunch of guys, but I'm waiting for someone to figure something out and tell the rest of us!!

Anyway, I did manage to hook a few. Last sunday, I hit some spots with a friend. We got out as the sun was rising and didn't catch anything until midmorning, when I hooked this leviathan on a swimbait that nearly matched his size:










After swinging flies unsuccessfully all morning, I was in no mood to complain. I moved down the riffle a bit and started throwing an xrap 10, which has become my spinning weapon of choice over the past couple of years. At the suggestion of my friend, I tossed it into a tiny pocket of slack water at the edge of very fast moving water, and was rewarded with an attack from this pretty girl:










The guy I was fishing with caught one small hybrid on the fly, and had a carp hooked for a precious few seconds, but it was not a great day for either of us.

Tonight, I managed to hit a Morone in the mouth with a fly. I'm not entirely sure, but this one appears to be a true. It hit on the first few casts, and I was mostly surprised by a decent fish after repeated skunking.










The flow is still low (right around 300 cfs at Milford, around 50 from EFLMR), but I'm starting to see signs of bait. Hopefully the relatively stable warm weather will eventually lead to bait schooling up and some good fishing!!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

thanks for the report, i too have had a tough time on the LMR this year. I figured it was because i was relitive newbe at river fishing. But seeing so many post of other people having a hard time makes me feel a little better.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

i think you guys are fishing the wrong spots. even with a broken leg i am still getting plenty of fish, in fact the only reason i have been stopping is because i run out of bait.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

What, you can't catch your own bait?


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

i do catch my own bait an like i said the only reason i stop is because i run out of bait


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

try fishing with a cast on your leg, now thats a real fisherman


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Don't feed the trolls... don't feed the trolls...


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

try using an ultra light an let your bait drift these fish are there an biting, guys fishing across from me there a few hours they said no bites probably because they fish the wrong areas an wrong bait


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

not just a hunk of meat most people would miss this hole i cant keep my line in the water more than 5 minutes an catching quite a variety, even caught a skipjack the 1st i have seen this far up river been fishing this river well over 25 years


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Now that's a real fisherman!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I haven't seen any skippies this year, but we were whacking them last year. In any case, I'm glad you're enjoying the river with bait or otherwise. I am enjoying the river too, but I don't fish with bait much these days. Not opposed to it, but I like the challenge of catching them on the fly rod. It might sound like I'm complaining about not catching anything, and there is that component, but I also am aware that I've chosen to do something that is not easy, and has much less probability of success than bait fishing.

Made it out last night with WAREHOUSE and fallen. After a little hike, we ended up in a nice spot on the river that looked like it would hold some striped fish. House started throwing some hardware into a nasty, foamy slack near the main flow using his spinning gear and fallen and I moved up to inspect some faster water. About 20 minutes pass, until I see a headlamp bouncing toward us. fallen and I knew what was up pretty quickly, ran over to meet house, and were greeted by a monster smallie.










Aside from a short gar, this was the only fish caught, but it was a nice night. The flow is pretty low, which makes everything nicely wadeable, but we still didn't see much bait other than small minnows. Try, try again.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

That is a great looking smallie. What was the length?


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Eh... That smallie is ok I guess


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

nice going to my litt;e b;ack hole ,tomorrow


----------



## wormNbobber (Apr 26, 2014)

anyone fish the lmr today? thinking of going out there tomorrow


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I was so happy when I saw Nic (BassAddict) get into an OGF thread that didn't consist of fly fishing or consist of a LMR Clown Posse thread or group text (and maybe I am being hypocritical). Then, I noticed that this thread was brought back from the tales of the crypt, back from 2012. The feels man, the feels. Why do you have to bring up such a dead thread? Quit harming my emotions like that, yo.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> Quit harming my emotions like that, yo.


-Talk about reviving a thread from the deep! I do remember fishing on 6-15-2012 like it was yesterday, though. That was a very fun trip...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Good ol Black SwampWe havent had a herpetologist on the site since he left. What happened to him, did he get bitten by a snake or something?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Good ol Black SwampWe havent had a herpetologist on the site since he left. What happened to him, did he get bitten by a snake or something?


A snake gave him herpes?


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> A snake gave him herpes?


eeew, that&#8217;s ichthyological&#8230;or icky, something like that


----------



## Orville Wrong (Mar 20, 2014)

Dandrews said:


> Good ol Black SwampWe havent had a herpetologist on the site since he left. What happened to him, did he get bitten by a snake or something?


Looks like he got whacked with the banhammer.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah this thread threw me too.

A report from Nitsud, a response from BA83, hey this is pretty cool. It wasn't until BS chimed in did I check the date.



Dandrews said:


> Good ol Black SwampWe havent had a herpetologist on the site since he left. What happened to him, did he get bitten by a snake or something?


There are no poisonous snakes in SW Ohio. I know a guy that works for ODNR.


----------

